# my pair of African Clawed Frogs



## Meg90 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a thread for my African Clawed Frogs. I just re-did their tank today, and I think that they are quite pleased with the results! There was lots of swimming going on, and my male sang for the first time in months a couple minutes ago!

I thought I would put this under photos, because I will probably have lots more to post very soon!

Here they are, their names are Marc, and Cleo.


























This last pic is them in their holding container right before I added them back into their enclosure...they weren't out of water long.  I put it as a size reference, that's my hand....

Any questions??


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow I've never seen anything like those! Cool pets.


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 27, 2009)

they live strictly in water? no floating deck or anything? 
I had never heard of them. Cool.


----------



## Isa (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice Meg 
They are so amazing little creatures , they are really fascinating.
Can they live outside the water? What are the temps and what do they eat?


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, strictly in water. It has to be room temperature (I guess they don't like heat) and they eat live minnows. I could also do pellets (but fish are more fun!) and I just researched and found out that they can eat earth worms too! So I am going to introduce that to their diet.

I've had these two since there were little froglets, still with tails, and about a cm big. My mom and I raised them up.

We had another pair, that we got as adults, and when I was like 13, my cat knocked their (plastic) tank off of the kitchen counter and broke it. By the time my mom got there, there was only one frog on the floor. We couldn't find Lucy anywhere, and tearfully assumed that the cats got her.

The next day, around 2 o clock (the incident happened at like 2 in the morning) my sheltie Tigger started barking at the cabinet in the guest bedroom, which is off the kitchen. We went to see what she was barking at, and behind the cabinet, covered in dust and cat hair was Lucy.

She was sticky to the touch, and pretty upset, but we rinsed her off and put her back, and she was completely FINE. We were astounded, she had been out of water for like 12 hours.

They are pretty cool pets! And its funny, every pet store used to carry them in the 90s (they come in albino too) but now, you can't find them. I saw on msn that they are banned in Nevada and surrounding states, because people were releasing them, and they were thriving. They will eat anything that fits into their mouths, including other frogs.....


----------



## Isa (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Meg.
I am glad you found back Lucy


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 27, 2009)

Those frogs are cool! ever get any eggs? What is the right temps for the water?


----------



## Kristina (Feb 28, 2009)

They are on the list of illegal pets here in Michigan, too, but I still see them for sale in all the stores. 

I had a big male, his name was Jerry. He wiggled his way out of his tank one day, and suffered a nasty fall that left a big jagged scar and cost him an eye. We renamed him Odin and I had him for about 12 years. He was an albino.

They are cool frogs, and I love the singing, how it just seems to echo through the whole house.

Kristina


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 6, 2009)

Cool pics of your frogs and their nice tank Meg.

I have a pair of small albino african clawed frogs. We just added them to our "zoo" recently. A co-worker of my wife was going to flush them after her daughter went to college and no longer wanted them. My wife told her we would take them. They are fun to watch and eat like horses! I'll have to post some pics of them in the future.


----------

